

Show HN: Compose Together - Real Time Jam Sessions - 140dbs
http://compose.tranzient.info/

======
sheldor
Why on earth should i login to facebook to "Just listen".

Nowadays people confuse the fact that facebook is a subset of the Internet
with the opposite.

Sad, sad world ...

~~~
csense
+1. I see so many startup websites on HN that look interesting, but having to
register is a huge burden.

You need to show people what they're going to get before requiring
registration.

Also, Facebook is evil.

------
rjvir
Can people please stop using Twitter bootstrap for things like this? Have some
originality!

